# Hitachi Deskstar 3TB SATA 6 Hard Drive 119.99



## akbungle (Apr 23, 2011)

Just thought I would pass this along, hope it is okay:

Hitachi Deskstar 3TB SATA 6 Hard Drive 119.99 shipped at newegg right now after using coupon code EMCKEJC22 .
I hope that helps someone.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=361116&SID=FW9v5byt

You must be a newsletter subscriber, signup here: https://secure.newegg.com/NewMyAccount/Subscriptions.aspx


----------



## brshoemak (Nov 27, 2010)

Do you know if a 3TB drive would work in a Tivo? I have a 2TB in there currently and don't have a reason to upgrade at this point. Just wondered.

Also, above and beyond the code listed above, if you are a new Newegg customer you can save another $10 with code NEWCUSTOMER10. Some people are creating a second account just to take advantage of that extra $10 coupon - that's your deal if you choose to do that.


----------



## akbungle (Apr 23, 2011)

brshoemak said:


> Do you know if a 3TB drive would work in a Tivo? I have a 2TB in there currently and don't have a reason to upgrade at this point. Just wondered.
> 
> Also, above and beyond the code listed above, if you are a new Newegg customer you can save another $10 with code NEWCUSTOMER10. Some people are creating a second account just to take advantage of that extra $10 coupon - that's your deal if you choose to do that.


I thought I read about people having luck playing around with the 3TB drives but I guess that should really be confirmed before buying.


----------



## retiredqwest (Sep 7, 2010)

Read this message.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8544452#post8544452

I even tried a straight copy w/o expanding and the TIVO won't get past the power up screen.


----------

